# Help! What's the best cut for lots of swimming?



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmm. I would probably do a 7 all over, a 3 on the topknot and ears and take the tail down to a carrot tail. It would take a few weeks of regrowth for the hair to get long enough to tangle. Just be aware the skin is exposed and he can sunburn. 

Have a good time!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Been there, I know what u meAn. Sand in the Miami is so tough too! The more they get wet and dry naturally, the more matted they'll get. I like a short all over clip for swimming with a fluffy tk, ears and tail. Still cute but WAY easier for holiday living! Have fun at the lake!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The clip is really up to you. 

Do be concerned with any matting in the underarms, or anywhere the mats may 'pull'. The rest will just be cosmetic that u can always restore. But any restrictions caused by mats will hurt the dog.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

On a dog that is in the water a lot, we used to scoop out the armpits with a #10 blade. You can't see it when the dog is standing and it prevents any matts in the area.


----------

